# Was geht am Wochenende?



## madbull (29. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leutz!

Nein - kein 5D-Kantenklatschbeitrag, wie der Titel vermuten liesse...

Sondern eine Anfrage, was denn die Hamburger Touren-Fraktion so für das Wochenende geplant hat!

Im Gespräch waren ja 

- Deister am Samstag (@Beppo: Willst du da vielleicht hin? Ich würde dann mitkommen, wenn wir einen Guide finden könnten! Pan? Hattrick? Rainer?) oder 

- Badehose's neuentdeckte Trails in den Harburger Bergen gemütlich absurfen (@Badehose: Sach was dazu!). 

Das Wetter wird auf jeden Fall Samstag PERFEKT* zum Biken sein - das weiss ich einfach!


So - nu ma Tacheles!

M. aus T.   


* Hier muss ich allerdings anmerken, dass dies eine sehr subjektive Aussage ist, die möglicherweise von einigen anders verstanden wird als von mir.


----------



## gage_ (29. Oktober 2002)

... hoechstwahrscheinlich nichts bzw. nur wenig 

Hab mein Bike zwar schon fast komplett aufgebaut, aber meine Gabel kommt erst Mitte naechster Woche wieder. Die hab ich angesichts des Rahmenumbau-Fensters mal zum Service geschickt, wo sie ein paar Teile der neueren Serie verpasst bekommt, so dass ich dann auch selber alles dran machen kann. Das dauert nun leider etwas laenger als ich urspruenglich dachte, und nun stehen hier ungefaehr 85% Bike und ich muss warten 

Deshalb werde ich wohl nur wenn's Wetter gut ist eine Flachlandrunde drehen, Alsterwanderweg oder so, nichts Aufregendes. Mit neun Gaengen ist mir Harburg oder Deister zu stressig, also Hardtail faellt dafuer flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *... Mit neun Gaengen ist mir Harburg oder Deister zu stressig, also Hardtail faellt dafuer flach. *


Hardtail? Ist jetzt 'ne Federgabel dran an deinem "Kinderrad"?    

Und zu den neun Gängen: Du hast doch bestimmt noch 'ne alte 3-fach-Kurbel liegen, die dann mit einem alten Umwerfer zusammen eben mal für einen Tag aufgezogen wird...

Aber auch sonst: Hey - Gage - was wäre das Leben ohne Herausforderungen?!  
Meine erste Harburg-Tour habe ich auch mit 32/26 als kleinstem Gang bestritten...

So long...

M. aus T. an der O.


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2002)

dazu kann ich nur sagen fahr mal 36:18 singelspeed 
du glaubst nich wie man mit einem gang in die gänge kommen kann also keine ausreden hier in südschweden


----------



## gage_ (29. Oktober 2002)

@madbull .. nein, da ist immer noch die Starrgabel drin, und nein, da kommt kein dreifach mit Umwerfer dran  

@el-diabolo .. bin auch schon Singlespeed mit der von Dir genannten Uebersetzung gefahren, aber weder das, noch meine 38/32 sind in Harburg oder im Deister ein Vergnuegen, wenn man mit diesen Hobby-Racern unterwegs ist (nicht, dass ich das noch nicht gemacht haette) 

Naja, wenn's mir am Wochenende richtig praechtig geht und die Sonne strahlt, komm ich vielleicht kurzfristig mit, wenn Ihr in die Harburger Berge geht oder auf irgendwelchen Flachland-Trails herumeiert ... momentan raubt mir die unplanmaessige Verzoegerung am anderen Bike etwas die Motivation


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2002)

@ gregor ja mit nem eingänger is man bissel im nachteil wenn hobbyracer mitfahren


----------



## MrSchnabel (30. Oktober 2002)

..  geht ne LAN Party mit meinem besten Kumpel in Norderstedt...

langsam wird mir dette ochh zu kalt hier oben...  winterpause rult..  gehe lieber am warmbadetag schwimmen ...  *g*

cu there..


----------



## Hattrick (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@madbull .. nein, da ist immer noch die Starrgabel drin, und nein, da kommt kein dreifach mit Umwerfer dran
> 
> @el-diabolo .. bin auch schon Singlespeed mit der von Dir genannten Uebersetzung gefahren, aber weder das, noch meine 38/32 sind in Harburg oder im Deister ein Vergnuegen, wenn man mit diesen Hobby-Racern unterwegs ist (nicht, dass ich das noch nicht gemacht haette)  ...  *



Wir versuchen ja ein gemäßigtes Tempo einzuhalten, aber wenn Du immer so drängelst 
@el-diabolo: Du hättest gageC einmal sehen sollen, als er sein Bike gegen einen "XC-Renner" tauschte.  Wie von einer Tarantel gestochen verschwand er in nullkommanichts am Horizont, an Verfolgung nicht zu denken.


----------



## Rabbit (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MrSchnabel _
> *langsam wird mir dette ochh zu kalt hier oben...  winterpause rult..  gehe lieber am warmbadetag schwimmen ...  *g**


Kann man denn in diesem Zusammenhang diese Warmduscheraccounts nicht auch gleich bis zum Frühjahr einmotten, also deaktiviern? 
Dazu muß ich Tom doch glatt mal befragen


----------



## Bischi (30. Oktober 2002)

@MrSchnabel: Ariba rulez ;-) *gg*   

und ich denke mal mit Badehose und ´ne SS-Übersetzung unterwegs zu sein ist echt kein Spass   Da hätte ich mit 38/34 wohl schon derbe Probs...   

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

da ich ohnehin am Samstag in der Nähe bin, wäre es für mich ideal.

Gruss Iron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *da ich ohnehin am Samstag in der Nähe bin*


äh, wo in welcher nähe - noch Deister  
Evtl. wollt ich am SA Richtung Deister düsen, kann aber noch nicht 100% sagen weil noch ne Erkältung bei mir am abklingen ist.

Was sagt den unser Big-Six-Daddy Pan vom Deister dazu ? Drehste sowieso Deine Runde ?


----------



## Hattrick (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *
> äh, wo in welcher nähe - noch Deister
> Evtl. wollt ich am SA Richtung Deister düsen, kann aber noch nicht 100% sagen weil noch ne Erkältung bei mir am abklingen ist.
> ...



Ich voraussichtlich schon, kann ich aber auch noch nicht 100% zusagen. Habe z.Zt. fließend Wasser vom Balkon ins Wohnzimmer  ... Wenn ja Treffpunkt SA, DPP Feggendorf 11:00 Uhr ? Lockere Tour, 35-40 km bei ca 1200 Hm ?


----------



## Pan (30. Oktober 2002)

Na gut!! Überredet!

Aber Deister is nich so prall. Die Top-Acts kannste bei der Witterung nich gefahrlos fahren. Schlage Süntel vor. Schöne Trails, nur nicht so abschüssig wie im Deister, dafür geileres Panorama...

...wie wär´s??!! Treffpunkt bei mir, abrollen gegen 11:00 Uhr???


----------



## Hattrick (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Na gut!! Überredet!
> 
> Aber Deister is nich so prall. Die Top-Acts kannste bei der Witterung nich gefahrlos fahren. Schlage Süntel vor. Schöne Trails, nur nicht so abschüssig wie im Deister, dafür geileres Panorama...
> ...



@PAN: ok ist gebont ! Ich rufe Dich Samstag morgen an wenn es bei mir nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (31. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

da ich morgen früh nach Hannover düse, habe ich keine Gelegenheit mehr ins Internet zu schauen.

Wie erreiche ich Euch denn telefonisch?
Falls es doch schütten sollte bez. falls etwas dazwischen kommen sollte.


Wie lautet denn Eure Adresse?
Anfahrt etc.?
Ich komme aus Altwarmbüchen. 

Bis dahin........

Gruss Doris


----------



## evil_rider (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *@madbull .. nein, da ist immer noch die Starrgabel drin, und nein, da kommt kein dreifach mit Umwerfer dran
> 
> @el-diabolo .. bin auch schon Singlespeed mit der von Dir genannten Uebersetzung gefahren, aber weder das, noch meine 38/32 sind in Harburg oder im Deister ein Vergnuegen, wenn man mit diesen Hobby-Racern unterwegs ist (nicht, dass ich das noch nicht gemacht haette)
> ...



komm einfach mit in die city  da is es auch net schlammig  und essen bekomsmte an jeder ecke  und wennde net mehr kannst fahren wir alle mit der bahn *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Iron-Gun-D _
> *Anfahrt etc.?
> *



Folgt per PN!


----------



## Rabbit (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Folgt per PN! *


Hallooooooooooooo, Thorsten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *tocktock*

Sie schrieb doch, sie könne nicht mehr in's Internet schauen!!!

Ich schicke dir mal eben ihre E-Mail-Addy (dienstl.), vielleicht kann sie die ja heute noch lesen!


----------



## Pan (31. Oktober 2002)

Wieso stellt IGD dann hier diese Frage, häää???

Hab´s so verstanden, dass sie AB MORGEN wegen "Außendiensttätigkeit" hier nicht mehr reinschauen kann.

Alles Klärchen??!!


----------



## Badehose (31. Oktober 2002)

Deister wäre naürlich genial, aber leider wäre dann ein ganzer Tag weg. Demnach werde ich in HH verbleiben, wünsche aber allen "Abtrünnigen" gutes Wetter und eine geniale Tour.

Bin ich denn jetzt der einzige Zurückgebliebene?
Würde schon gerne fahren, hier in der Harburger Bergen. 
Und um alle Interessierten mal zu beruhigen, ich fahre mit Handicap. 
Muss für sechs Wochen ein Bandage am linken Sprunggelenk tragen, damit die Schwellung der Kapsel aufgrund meines Bänderrisses zurückgeht. Heisst, allzu doll darf es auf dem Bike nicht werden.

Das sollte einen aber nicht davon abhalten schöne Trails zu fahren - halt ein wenig ruhiger. Und auch ohne kleines Kettenblatt durchaus fahrbar


----------



## Rabbit (31. Oktober 2002)

Moin Badehose!

Ich glaube, die einzige Abtrünnige ist IGD 
Ich bin auch in Hamburg und würde gerne die Harburger Berge "bereisen".
Am liebsten am Samstag, aber nicht so früh, soll heißen Startzeit nicht vor 11:00h.

Und wenn Du mit Handicap fährst, um so besser (für mich) 

Also, wo treffen wir uns?

Samstag 11:30h am gewohntem kleinen Parkplatz oben am Ehestorfer Weg (Autobahnbrücke)?

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Beppo (1. November 2002)

Moin Moin,

Meldung auf der "letzten Rille" ( im Streß, wie immer )
Ich werden eventuell am Wochenende arbeiten dürfen/müssen! 
No Deister, no Harburger Berge um 11.30! 
Aber wenn, denn dann!

@Badehose: BÄNDERRISS?! Wat soll dat denn? Gute Besserung und toi toi toi. 

Happy weekend,
Gruß Beppo


----------



## foxi (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Na gut!! Überredet!
> ...wie wär´s??!! Treffpunkt bei mir, abrollen gegen 11:00 Uhr??? *



Sorry, Leuts 
muss meine Teilnahme leider canceln, die Erkältung ist doch hartnäckiger wie ich dachte. Fühl mich echt noch mies  da bringt ne 3-4h Stunden Tour nichts ausser das es mich danach noch mehr umschmeisst !
Wünsche allen, ob nun im Deister-Süntel oder Harburger Berge nen tolles hoffentlich  trockenes Bike-WE


----------



## Pan (1. November 2002)

Das "Rabbit-Syndrom"??? 
Gibs ja gar nicht!!

Sieh zu, dass Du hier morgen antanzt!!! Dein Kumpel wollte doch eh mal mit, oder???

Wir machen auch nicht weit und nicht hoch und immer schön langsam.


----------



## foxi (1. November 2002)

jedem sein Syndrom in Ehren. Wo liegt Deines ???
Kennst mich doch, wenn dann weit, sehr hoch und auch mal schnell 
Mei Kumpel kann auch nicht, ist im Vater-Stress (11Monate) und bei mir gehts gesundheitlich wirklich nicht (schnief). Vielleicht next week.


----------



## Pan (1. November 2002)

Hat mich halt mal auf ein Wiedersehen mit Dir gefreut.... 

Okidoki, next time..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

